# Rough Start



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

After 1200 miles of buttery smooth starts, I started noticing engine shake upon start up, today. It then immediately smooths out. Any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you just fill your tank? Bad gas can do this.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Did you just fill your tank? Bad gas can do this.


Could be. Filled up with BJs 93 octane before dropping off car at dealer. I'll try Shell 93 next to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't know what it was. When I started the car the next morning, all was back to normal. It has started up smooth ever since. Must have been a gremlin, or something.


----------

